# Bananen und andere Goldfisch-Leckerlis



## lonely (25. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

letztens ist mir was komisches passiert. Aber erstmal von Anfang an:

und zwar wollte ich mal probieren den Fischen Kopfsalat anzubieten. Dieses war jedoch nicht besondres erfolgreich... 

danach habe ich es mit einer Salatgurke versucht und man staune, sie machten sich drüber her. Leider sinkt selbst das kleinste Stück Salatgurke zu boden sodass ich leider nicht weiter beobachten konnte. Warscheinlich haben die 4 Karpfen die Stückchen am Boden vertilkt, denn die Goldfische sind nahe der Oberfläche geblieben.

2 Tage später saß ich dann mit einer Banane am Teich und aß sie. Wer hat sich vor mir im Teich versammelt??? Na 3x dürft ihr Raten....mein Goldfischtrupp ist beinahe vollständig angetreten, obwohl sie ja schon bekommen haben...

TzzzzTzzzz diese halunken und gauner...

Naja am Ende des Liedes konnt ich dann nicht wiederstehen und habe ihnen ein Stück Banane reingeworfen. Und was war? Sie rissen sich dumm!!! Unglaublich wie versessen sie darauf waren. Ich dachte erst das sie nichts von der Banane abbekämen (da keine Zähne) aber Stück für Stück wurde es kleiner und am Ende hat ein Karpfen das letzte Stück geschluckt.

Ich habe im Internet mal eine Liste gesehen was man den Goldfischen alles geben kann. Allerdings war die Banane weder als pro noch als kontra aufgeführt.

Ich habe nicht vor den Fischen Bananenstücke regelmäßig zu geben oder gar mängenmäßig viel aber kann ich es als "Zusatzfutter"1x die Woche oder als Leckerli weiter verwenden, wenn ich mal zufällig wieder mit einer Banane am Teich sitzen sollte?

Immoment besteht ihr Futter nur aus Flockenfutter (vereinzelnt Pellets bei) und für die größeren Karpfen mal eine scheine Toastbrot.

Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit "besonderen Goldfischfutter" ?? Und ist an einer Banane etwas schädliches für die Goldfische ?

Wie gesagt: Es soll nur selten als Leckerli dienen. Kein Hauptfutter!!!

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## lonely (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Falschen Teil des Forums erwischt bitte in :

*Fische (allgemein)  *

verschieben!! Danke


----------



## lissbeth66 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Ob das gut ist weiß ich leider auch nicht aber meine fressen Kochschinken und kloppen sich darum .

Warum sollte Banane schlecht sein wenn man es wirklich nur ab und zu gibt und nicht als Hauptmahlzeit gestaltet aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der mehr Ahnung hat als wir.


----------



## Joerg (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Hi Jan,
wenn du sie nicht mit Schale fütterst sollte die nicht giftig sein.
Hat relativ viel Kohlehydrate drin, daher nur als Leckerlie.

Auch Flocken können zu viel.davon enthalten, Toastbrot auch.
Gerade im Herbst sollte es etwas mehr Protein und Fett enthalten.
Dein Wasser und Filter dankt es dir auch.


----------



## lonely (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Coolll 2 Antworten *freu*

Also Kochschinken ist ja auch interessant....

Joerg kannst du mir denn etwas bestimmtes empfehlen für den Herbst ?

Ps: Ja Banane immer ohne Schale


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Lonely, noch ein Leckerchen : gekochte Kartoffeln, meine Koi lieben sie !!


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

jolantha cool 

Werde ich nachher gleich ausprobieren.

Hoffentlich schwimmt so ne gekochte Kartoffel und der Kochschinken damit ich beobachten kann wie meine kleinen drauf reagieren. Da mein Teich viele schwebealgen enthält und die Uvc erst vor ein paar Tagen angeschlossenn worden ist und auch jetzt leider nur bei anwesenheit läuft, kann ich meine Beobachtungen fast nur an der Wasseroberfläche durchführen.

In welche Kategorien kann mann denn das "Futter" am sinnvollsten aufteilen? Würde mir gern ein Futterplan machen oder eher ein "Naschiplan" damit sie immer etwas abwechslung bekommen.
Am Liebsten würde ich auch die Jahreszeit mit einbeziehen.

Immoment hat mich Joerg auf die Idee gebracht es nach Nährstoffen,...aufzuteilen.



> Auch Flocken können zu viel.davon enthalten, Toastbrot auch.
> Gerade im Herbst sollte es etwas mehr Protein und Fett enthalten.




Banane                 =  Kohlehydrate 
Flocken                 =  Kohlehydrate 
Toast                    =  Kohlehydrate 
Kartoffel gekocht  =  Kohlehydrate ?

Kochschinken      = Protein und Fett ?


Ich würd eja auch gerne Lebendfutter verfüttern. Sehe aber die Effektivität nicht. Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven, komische Fadenwürmer von denen ich den Namen nicht weiß....... aus der Aquaristikabteilung sind viel zu klein ... und die Mückenlarven hätten auch zu wenig Zeit sich im Teich zu entwickeln und zu wachsen. Reptilienfutter hingegen Grashüper,  Scharben...sind wieder zu groß denke ich. Scharben... Marden wäre sicher besser....doch ich denke nicht das die Fische freude dran hätten.....

Wie füttert ihr Protein und Fettreich? 

Lg Jan



Ps: Wenn sie zu fett werden gibts: Weight Watchers


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Eine Ernährungspyramide für Goldfische (Karpfen) wäre mal echt klasse *.*


----------



## allesunterwasser (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Hallo,
das mit dem Kochschinken würde ich eher nicht versuchen. Ich habe schon 3 meiner großen Südamerikanischen __ Barsche mit Rinderherz totgefüttert bis ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen bin.
http://www.aquamax.de/Krankheiten/Krankh_Rinderherz.aspx
Und das sind Fische die ich oberhalb von 23° im Aquarium halte.
Ich denke da Kochschinken vom Schwein ist dürfte er noch mehr Fett enthalten als Rinderherz.
Bei den eher niedrigen Teichtemperaturen gehe ich davon aus das die Fische das Fett nicht verwerten können. Meine Barsche hatten bei ihrer Obduktion jedenfalls total verfettete innere Organe. Und seitdem ich auf Regenwürmer umgestiegen bin habe ich auch noch keinen weiteren Ausfall gehabt.
Die Banane werd ich mal für die Golfische ausprobieren.

Gruß Theo


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Danke Theo interessante Infos

Ok Rinderherz ist tabu...davon würde ich auch umkippen ... aber nicht wegen dem fettgehalt...

Doch Rinderherz ist kein Kochschinken und ich glaube lissbeth66 verwendet es als Naschi wie ich es auch machen würde. Also als "Nahrungsergänzung"

Zu viel von bestimmten Nahrungsmitteln ist nie gut. Kennen wir von Birnen oder Apfelsaft beim Menschen. Doch ist es in normalen Mängen sehr gesund.

Das mit dem Fettgehalt würde ich noch mal recherchieren wollen wie viel Fett 100g Rinderherz hat aber Kochschinken wie folgt; siehe Link:
http://www.fitnesswelt.de/kalorien/Kochschinken

Wie verfütterst du die Regenwürmer ? im Ganzen ? Schwimmen oder sinken sie gleich ab?
Und welche Fische bekommen es die im Aquarium oder die Goldies im Teich ?


----------



## allesunterwasser (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Hallo Jan,
Regenwürmer verfüttere ich nur im ganzen (nicht die ganz großen nehmen). Im Aquarium für die __ Barsche  (Cichlasoma octofasciatus) und im Teich ab und an mal für die __ Sonnenbarsche. Die Goldfische sind bisher immer zu langsam gewesen. Die kriegen davon nix ab. Ich finde aber auch nur immer nen paar Regenwürmer auf einmal, die reichen dann grad mal als leckerli für die Barsche.

Gruß Theo


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Ahh ok schade...dann für Goldies und meine normalen Karpfen weniger geeignet.

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/futter.htm#ung

Auch sehr interessanter Link.


----------



## allesunterwasser (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

also wenn du genug Regenwürmer findest würde ich das schon mal probieren, oder hast du auch zur Mengenbegrenzung __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt? 
Im Link wird das mit den Fetten ja auch bestätigt.
 Zitat:"Am sinnvollsten sind Öle und Fette fischiger Herkunft mit einem hohen Anteil an ungesättigten Fettsäuren. Fette von Vögeln oder Säugetieren sind für Fische kaum verdaulich. Auch bei Proteinen sind Fische und wirbellose Wassertiere die wertvollsten Rohstoff-Lieferanten."
Meine __ Shubunkin nehmen ganz gerne mal die Cichlidensticks. Gibts aber nur selten mal als leckerli. Sonst ist genug Mampf im Teich vorhanden.

Gruß Theo


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

ich habe meinen Teich erst ab 01.04.12 und bin mit der Hausrenauvierung beschäftigt  Was n haufn Arbeit das Haus. Esist von Anfang 1900 oder sogar ende 1800.......

Teich übernommen mit ca. 24 Goldies und 4 normalen Karpfen. Keine __ Barsche 

Öle und Fette fischiger Herkunft ...gibt es in meinem Teich leider nur sehr wenig. Das teure "Aquaristikfutter" bzw. Spezialfutter kann ich mir zur Zeit leider nicht leisten. Deswegen suche ich nach geeigneten Futter aus des Menschen Küche oder aus der Natur als Ernährungszusatz.


----------



## allesunterwasser (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

ja am Haus gibts immer arbeit und kostet auch immer, kenn ich auch. Aber mit sowas :http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cichliden-St..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item3efdb3d793
komm ich locker 2 Jahre hin und mit 31% Protein ist das nicht schlecht. Klar gibts besseres ist ja auch kein alleinfutter.


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Das ist ja wirklich bezahlbar


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Wenn Du Goldfische hast, warum nimmst Du nicht einfach Goldfischfutter? 

z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/10000ml-Teic..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item5647a5e841


----------



## allesunterwasser (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Hallo Blumenelse,
da geb ich dir recht. Ging hier aber um Banane oder "was wird sonst noch so gefressen"
Eigentlich füttere ich die __ Shubunkin nicht. Höchstens mal zum locken und da reichen mir die 10L (obwohl es kein schlechtes angebot ist) wahrscheinlich 15 Jahre.

Gruß Theo


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Huhu Blumenelse,

als Hauptfutter hört es sich im ersten Moment sehr gut an aber ich glaube nicht das es wirklich auf Goldfische abgestimmt ist. Meist wird der __ Goldfisch ja nur als "Aufhänger" genommen weil er sehr beliebt ist und ihn jeder kennt bzw. ihn die meisten im Teich haben.



> fit-im-fisch Teichflocken bestehen aus einem mehrkomponenten-Flockenmix und können besonders leicht von den Fischen aufgenommen werden. Daher ideal für alle Goldfische und kleineren Kaltwasserfische



Leicht aufnehmen lässt sich nämlich auch mein "normales" Flockenfutter ... und wenns es sogar auch für kleinere Kaltwasserfische ist kann es ja nicht speziell für Goldfische sein. 

Hört sich für mich wie : "Alles in einem Brei" an hauptsache viele Kunden erreichen und verkaufen verkaufen verkaufen.

Mag aber sein das ich mich täusche. Ich schau mal auf die Inhaltsstoffe,... meines bisherigen allgemeinen Fischflockenfutters.

Aber bevor ich mir das nächste mal das "allgemeine Fischflockenfutter" hole überleg ich es mir doch noch mal ob ich nicht das angeblich spezielle nehme. Weniger speziell als das bisherige allgemeine wird es nicht sein und wenn ich glück habe ist es doch besser für die Goldies.


Nun noch mal näher ans eigentliche Thema. Was gebt ihr euren Goldfischen an Leckerlies oder Zusatznahrung? Vielleicht auch weitere Proteinideen ?


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Goldfische sind nunmal - wie viele andere Fische auch - Allesfresser und damit relativ anspruchslos, was das Futter angeht. Mit "leicht aufnehmen" ist nicht schlucken sondern verdauen gemeint. Und wenn es für Kaltwasserfische geeignet ist, dann auch für Goldfische,  denn das sind auch Kaltwasserfische. Sonst müssten ja alle ihre Teiche beheizen.  Es ging ja wohl darum, das du sparen willst/musst - also warum Spezialfutter für __ Barsche kaufen....wenn deine Fische keine Futterspezialisten sind. 

Richtig ist allerdings, dass hier in diesem Thread um Leckerlis ging und nicht um Haupt- oder Alleinfutter.


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Ich habe immernoch keine __ Barsche......................
Und will auch kein Spezialfutter für Barsche kaufen...

Um Spezialfutter ging es, aber nicht in Zusammenhang mit Barschen....

Nur Karpfen und Goldfische....sind meine <3

Der Link mit dem "Goldfischfutter"  bzw. das Angebot __ merk ich mir für den nächsten Kauf des Hauptfutters.

Aber ich weiß was du meinst  Und danke für die Erklärung "leicht aufnehmen". Im Nachhinein logisch das es so gemeint war...nur kann man schlecht prüfen ob es stimmt. Wenn schon bei den menschlichen Lebensmitteln so belogen und betrogen wird was Werbung angeht.

 Wollen wir mal weiter...ach ja.....FEIERABEND !!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Hi Jan,

fett- und proteinreiches Futter kann man sich auch ganz gut selbermachen.

Für meine Koi und Schleien hab ich verschiedene Fischsorten (__ Waller, Köhler, Lachs), Garnelen (ungepuhlte), Feinfrosterbsen und eingeweichte Haferflocken in den Mixer gestopft und grob geschreddert. Dann kanns flachgestichen auf ner Folie in der Gefrierschrank. Alle paar Tage gibts nen Brocken davon.
So kannst Du eigentlich alles mögliche in gewünschten Bestandteilen zusammenmischen (z.B Paprika edelsüß als "Farbverstärker", Lachsöl und sonstige Dinge die sich allein nicht gut verfüttern lassen mit einbringen)

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Der fettarme Kochschinken war es 3% Fettanteil ....lol ...war ja eigentlich für mich !  Wie gesagt nur als Leckerli nicht regelmaessig


----------



## Störamigo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*

Moin
Das die Banane fressen wundert mich nicht, denn Goldfische sind ja mit Karpfen verwant und Karpfen lieben nunmal süßes. Ich würde es nur selten füttern denn in der Banane steckt viel Zucker.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfischefutter - Banane?!*



lonely schrieb:


> Und will auch kein Spezialfutter für __ Barsche kaufen...



 aber genau das hatte Dir Theo (allesunterwasser) in seinem Link empfohlen  
Das war nämlich Cichliden-Futter und das sind nunmal Barsche 
Deshalb mein Einwand mit dem Goldfischfutter.

Schwamm drüber - ich ändere jetzt mal den Thread-Titel etwas ab!


----------



## lonely (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Huhu *Frank*, na das ist ja mal eine geile Idee mit dem Einfrieren. Und den Fischen macht das Eis nichts aus und die Saugen bis alles wegg ist ?? Cool 


*Lissbeth66* würd ich auch nur 


*Olaf *würd ich auch nicht oft. Wusste nicht das Karpfen alles süßes gern haben...


*Blumenelse *bei dem Cichliden-Futter ging es mir nur um das Protein und ihm glaub ich auch. Ist ja auch nicht teuer  Hast ja aber recht^^ Danke für die neue Überschrift. War eh ein schreibfehler drinnen und der neue ließt sich schöner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Hi Jan,

Frofu aus dem Zooladen für die Aquarienfische ist ja auch nix anderes. Ins Wasser geworfen taut es ja recht schnell auf und sinkt dann ab (zerfällt erst so richtig wenns schon am Boden liegt). Vorher können sich die Fische nur die sich schon lösenden Stückchen ablutschen

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Und schwimmen tut es gar nicht ? Schade ich beobachte immer so gerne.


----------



## lonely (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*



> __ Knoblauchkröte
> 
> fett- und proteinreiches Futter kann man sich auch ganz gut selbermachen.
> 
> ...



Boaaaaa 3-Gänge Menü für Fische haha wie geil........

Im internet habe ich unter 3 Foustfutter folgende Mischungen gefunden:
Rote Mückenlarve 92 %, Knoblauch 5 %, Lachsöl 3 %.
Rote Mückenlarve 98 % und Ascophyllum nodosum (Meeresalge)
Weiße Mückenlarve 98 % und Ascophyllum nodosum (Meeresalge).


Jetzt würde mich ja echt mal eine ganze Liste interessieren, in der durch Erfahrungen/Fachwissen zu sehen ist, welche Zutaten es insgesammt gibt und wie ihre Wirkung auf Fische  (Goldfische) ist *grübel* Ich mein, es ist ja wichtig zu wissen wie die Fische die Zutaten aufnehmen wie sie ihnen bekommen und ob sie Ihnen gut tun. Denn wozu z.B. Knoblauch, wenn es keinen Effekt hat (Geschmacklich, Vitamine, Nährstoffe, Farbe,  Wohlbefinden der Tiere...) 

So könnte man sein eigenes Rezept zusammensztellen und "kochen".
Das wäre doch voll chrass :beten


----------



## bergi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Moin, 
man sollte den Aspekt der "abwechslungsreichen Ernährung" bei Fischen schon im richtigen Licht sehen: Fische fressen in der Natur normalerweise jeden Tag grob dasselbe Menü, das oft aus nur ganz wenigen Organismen (z.B. bei Raubfischen manchmal nur ein einzige Art Beutefisch), oft z.B. aus einem Dutzend Tier- und Pflanzenarten besteht (z.B. Kieselalgen, Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven, leicht wechselnde Anteile übers Jahr). 
Und das Konzept des "Leckerlis" - da mach ich doch mal ganz schnell ein  hier hin, obwohl ich dieses Smiley nicht so nett finde. Was denkt man sich dabei?
Insofern: 

- Macht es Sinn, Sachen zu verfüttern, die sowieso der *natürlichen Nahrung *entsprechen, und die man aus irgendeinem Grund gerade in die Hand bekommt (z.B. Regenwürmer beim Umgraben, __ Fliegen, Blattläuse...) oder bewährte *Ergänzungsfuttermittel *mit bekannter und unbedenklicher Zusammensetzung (z.B. Getreide, Kartoffeln, ev. Banane), bei denen man sich dann aber klar sein sollte, dass man z.B. damit nur Kohlenhydrate füttert, also Eiweiß fehlt (oder umgekehrt).

- Ist es aber ziemlich fragwürdig, einfach mal was in den Teich zu werfen und zu schauen, ob es die Fische fressen, egal ob es gesund für sie ist und ohne die Bestandteile wirklich zu kennen, oder die Verdaulichkeit für die Fische abschätzen zu können (Pizza, Schinken, Gebäck...). Schlecht ist dabei generell Fleisch und Fett von Landtieren, dazu kommt allerhand Unbekanntes, wie Konservierungs- und Farbstoffe, außerdem eher Unnützes (Salz, Zucker). Manche "Futtermittel" können von Koi und Goldfischen einfach gar nicht verdaut werden, das scheint mir z.B. der Fall bei Wassermelonen oder Gurken zu sein; genausogut könnte ich Kaugummi "verfüttern". 

- Wenn man sich den Spaß antun will, und selbst ein *Gesamtfutter* herstellen will, gibt es dazu recht gute Rezepte im WWW. Meistens geht man davon aus, dass man mit Agar-Agar eine Art *Gelierfutter *herstellt, das im Wasser zusammenhält und nicht beim Auftauen einfach zerfällt; meistens mit den genannten Fisch, Erbsen, ev. Spirulina oder andere Algen als Bestandteilen. Das Ganze hält sich natürlich am besten in der Tiefkühltruhe. 
Wie angedeutet - da geht es eher um den Spaß, den man damit haben kann. Qualität und Preis entsprechen wohl dem, was man auch bei einem guten *Trockenfutter *erwarten würde. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Stefan,
die richtige Mischung zu finden ist nicht so einfach. Es hängt ja auch davon ab, was die schon im Teich vorfinden. 
Bei mir fehlt wegen der Besatzdichte das Lebendfutter, das wird wenn möglich zugefüttert.

Auch die Temperatur ist für wechselwarme Fische anders als bei Warmblütern.
Ist es kalt, sollte man leicht verdauliches mit viel Nährstoffen verabreichen, bei warmen Temperaturen kann auch schon mal etwas mehr KH drin sein.

Was man bedenken sollte ist auch die Auswirkung auf das Wasser.
Einige Futtersorten trüben das Wasser und es kommt deutlich mehr an Ausswcheidungen raus, die der Filter rausholen muss.

Wenn du etwas exakter machen willst, musst du auch auf das Proteinverhältnis achten.
Einige sind Mangelware bei bestimmten Futtern. Die werden dann umgewandelt oder ausgeschieden.


----------



## bergi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bananen und andere  Goldfisch-Leckerlis*

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorschlag (+ Tutorial) - sicher eine Möglichkeit... naja, vielleicht den Dosenlachs gegen Fischfilet austauschen (gefroren oder frisch). 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## lonely (6. Apr. 2014)

Um den Fischen etwas Abwechslung zu bieten, wollte ich ihnen jeden Monat 1 Eiswürfel mit gemischten Sachen anbieten.

Im Zoobedarf sagte man mir das ich zur abwechslungsreichen Ernährung sorgenlos Rinderleber verwenden könnte, da dieses sowieso üblicherweise in vielen Fischfutter verarbeitet ist. Also ab zur Fleischtheke und 50 g gekauft.
Dazu habe ich mir noch Infos von dieser Seite genommen  http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/futter.htm

und ein paar Eiswürfel produziert die aus folgendem Bestanden:

geschälten Erbsen, Mais aus der Dose, Paprika Edelsüß, gekochte Kartoffel, getrockneten Krebstieren und Riderleber.
Natürlich alles SEHR DOSIERT und klein geschnitten. Einen Eiswürfel haben sie bekommen, der sehr gut angenommen wurde.
Nun mache ich mir jedoch Sorgen ob das mit der Rinderleber stimmt. Bei Google konnte ich nichts finden.

Jemand Ahnung ?

PS: http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/futter.htm da steht übrigens auch das manche Regenwürmer aus dem Garten giftig für Fische sein können oje oje....dabei ist der __ Regenwurm doch so typisch und wird so gerne gefressen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi Lonely,

von Rinderleber in Fischfutter hab ich noch nie was gehört, Rinderherz wird da normalerweise genommen - z.B in fast jeder Futtermischung für Discus zu finden
Rinderherz (oder anderes Muskelfleisch von Säugern) ist aber kein gutes Futter für Fische. Die Verdauung klappt nur bei sehr hohen Wassertemperaturen einigermaßen - deswegen werden z.B Diskus bei Wassertemperaturen von 28-30 Grad gehalten

das mit den __ Würmer ist ein bischen übertrieben. Eisenia foetidus ist recht leicht von anderen Regenwürmer zu unterscheiden. Er ist klein 6-8cm und wenn man ihn in die Hand nimmt gibt er eine gelbliche, dickflüssige, stinkende Absonderungt ab (heißt nicht umsonst auch Mistwurm). Diese stinkende Absonderung sorgt dafür das er von den meißten Fischen, Vögeln, Amphibien gemieden wird.

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

Ist denn Leber sehr viel anders wie Herz? ......Fett hat es zumindest nicht welches der Verdauung schaden könnte.....und die Leber hat doch sogar weniger Muskelfleisch als das Herz oder ?? Meist ich kann  den Fischen die 50 g verteilt auf 8 Eiswürfeln zumuten ?

Dabei will ich Ihnen doch nur gutes tun.

Zu den Regenwürmern kann es sein das diese "giftige"Art sehr sehr selten ist? Mir ist bisher nie aufgefallen das irgendein __ Regenwurm etwas absondert......eher das sie vor "Angst" ihr großes Geschäft machen was aber nicht klebt oder stank....

Danke für deine Antwort/en


----------



## RonnyS311 (3. Mai 2014)

Das eure Goldfische Bananen fressen wundert mich. Meinen hat sie gar nicht geschmeckt! Hatte es letzten Sommer mal probiert und wirklich ganz kleines Stück gemacht. Der Fisch hat es sich schnell geholt, hat dann aber direkt angefangen zu würgen, richtig gezuckt und das wieder ausgespuckt, das hat er mehrmals gemacht, dann hab ich es mit dem Kescher vor seiner __ Nase weggefischt. Ins Maul nehmen tun sie alles! aber fressen da sind sie wählerisch!


----------

